# Anyone got any spare S6 wheels?



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi guys,
I'm trying to source some 8x17 S6 Avus wheels:








I only need two and they are pretty hard to find in the UK, so if anyone has any and is willing to look in to shipping costs please let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would consider a full set if the price is right, but I think shipping might be prohibitive.
The polished five spokes from the V8 would also be of interest, but again shipping may well be a problem. We didn't get many A6 V8s over here - I've only ever seen those wheels on A8s, and they have a silly offset.
Thanks guys










_Modified by MikkiJayne at 12:08 PM 7/22/2009_


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Bump! I found one, so I just need one more


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Bumpity bump!
I have a friend who can bring this back for me, so no need for international shipping








Someone must have one of these spare surely?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Tia!


----------

